# Orbea Jerseys?



## Big Jim Mac

Does Orbea make a jersey? Don't see a store of any kind on their web site but would like to have one. I'm thinking that orange team is going to clash with my red and black bike, but might have to settle for one of those. By the way, did anyone see that ad for Etxeondo in Bicycling magazine, Aug. issue? It features a white and black Orca along with white and black Etxeondo clothes. Very sharp.


----------



## wilric44

*Jerseys*

http://www.bicyclinghub.com/euskaltel.html?gclid=CIbjgJ-esI0CFRBYYQod5A91Lw


----------



## dave99ag

That's where I got my Euskaltel jersey. Nice and quick shipping. Exte Ondo clothing is never cheap though.

If you want a non-team Orbea jersey, give Orbea a call and they can point you to a place that carries them. They used to have an online store for that, but it has been closed for awhile now.


----------



## wilric44

I just got my jersey and it looks great. I am thinking about the bib shorts but they are 169 a pop. The jerseys advertise as 2007 but they are not the same worn at the Tour.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Orbea replied to my e-mail to them with a message that they have some closeout clothing left and can sell it without going through dealers. Here's a photo of what they have, no short sleeve in the red and black like I wanted though. I think there is more to come, should hear back from them later on price.


----------



## Slave2Gravity

Damn the r/w/b color combo looks good. Please keep us posted when you hear back on pricing and how to go about ordering. Now I just need to build up my Opal frame and I can be out there looking sharp!


----------



## FlynG

*Orbea USA Pro Store*

I have it from a good authority that the Orbea USA Pro Store website is currently being revamped and will be online in the next couple of weeks or so. I had been looking for Orbea accessories too, I'm looking forward to seeing what they will offer. 

FlynG


----------



## plag

There are a couple on Ebay from time to time, I bought two of the.



View attachment 96141


View attachment 96142


----------



## marcoszgz

*Orbea Jerseys*

Hello!
I'm a spanish biker, I've a Orbea Orca, I've read you are looking for jerseys, shorts, frames..... of Orbea's brand. 
Where I buy my cicling wear they sell all of Orbea's and Exthe-Ondo's brand. If you write an email what you would like to have I can ask them for it, price, shipping....
I wait you next year in UCI GOLDEN BIKE QUEBRANTAHUESOS 2008, close where I live. www.quebrantahuesos.com
Best Regards,
Marcos Perez


----------



## jsrcrb

I got my ls red orbea jersey from the orbea usa web site just before they closed down - I LOVE it. I have purchased the black and white orbea jersey and shorts from ebay and the quality was so so. I just got an orbea mechanics shirt from Glory Cycles on line. It is VERY cool. Deep blue with orbea embroidered front and rear of shirt.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Hmmmm...Glory Cycles does have some nice Orbea stuff. You sure have to hunt for it. http://www.glorycycles.com/proshop.html

Strange, the Orbea folks e-mailed me to say they still had some stock but never heard back again when I told them what I was interested in.


----------



## Slave2Gravity

My only issue with Glory Cycles is customer service and an out of date site. I ordered a new Zeus stem for my Opal and after a week saw my card was never billed. When I asked WTF I was told that they don't carry the Zeus stem anymore and they apologize for never letting me know. It would have been nice to have received a notice, at the very least. Better yet would be a website that accurately reflects what they stock. Moral, their prices are attractive enough it's worth shopping if you verify their stock beforehand. My two cents...


----------



## jsrcrb

My experience with Glory is a bit better. I ordered the shirt and some orbea bar tape. They emailed me the next day to say the bar tape was back ordered and when I expressed disappointment in not getting the shirt quickly they mailed it out right away. The only weird thing was the shirt had a sticker price of a bit more than the internet price and then it had a sale tag on it for less than what I paid. I am still thrilled with the shirt as I have problems finding orbea items. There are several shops in the UK where you can get items but with the dollar vs the pound or euro and shipping very expensive.

Jim I know you will love the red orbea jersey when there USA site comes back on line. Full zip, nice weight of material. Also being a Campy guy I do not care for the shimano logo on some of the orbea jersey's for sale on ebay.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

What's the connection between Orbea and ETXE/ONDO? Seems weird that both of their Web stores are down now. I saw the ETXE ad in Bicycling magazine, clothes and that white/black Orca were a nice match. But white shorts, they wouldn't stay that way long on me!


----------



## jsrcrb

I am sure someone knows for sure. They seem to be the company that makes orbea's clothing line - very high end it would seem based on some of their prices. Orbea is a workers co op type of company - maybe the original ESOP. There may be a connection between the two. I will check with my brother in law who reps orbea and some other bike clothing lines.

John


----------



## orcanova

Sierra Trading Post www.sierratradingpost.com has some great clearance prices on Etxe Ondo stuff. I just ordered a b/w jersey for $55.00, claimed savings of $45.00...

Careful with the sizing, they run a bit small...look for "Etxe Ondo recommeded sizing" charts, not generic merchant sizing charts.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

I finally got one from Orbea USA -- they do have a few left. got the blue and white road team, very nice design. I'll second the post on Orbea sizing, my large fits like the proverbial glove and is real hard to take off. But for racing I am sure that's what you want, I'm just used to a looser "club" fit. This one is all polyester, seems a little cheap. I am sure the Exte Ondo are much better made. Here's a pic of what I got, not a bad buy at $50 plus $5 shipping. The orange/blue is $45.


----------



## Slave2Gravity

I just received this reply from Orbea USA when I asked about the red jerseys. I really appreciated the prompt reply, too! --

"The red kit is pretty much gone forever. Right now on the Orbea Pro Shop the remaining items from that kit are being sold at a reduced closeout price. I think we have long sleeve xl and xl bibs left. Maybe some small and med, gloves. If you want a red bib and glove set up I have some Exteondo team Jelly Belly Bibs and gloves that I can sell you. They are wild red with jelly beans, but a very nice bib."

Unfortunately I'm SOL for the jerseys, but I'm waiting to hear back as far as what they will be stocking in the future.


----------



## jsrcrb

The orbea pro shop is back on line http://www.orbeaproshop.com/ The red kit is only available in closeout XL. Too bad - great jersey - I love mine. Just ordered the track jacket and the orca t-shirt

John


----------



## Slave2Gravity

Big Jim Mac said:


> I finally got one from Orbea USA -- they do have a few left. got the blue and white road team, very nice design. I'll second the post on Orbea sizing, my large fits like the proverbial glove and is real hard to take off.


Hey Jim, what are your measurements if you don't mind my asking? I'm really tempted to order the r/w/b short sleeve and bib shorts from a site in UK, but want to be sure on sizing. My other jerseys are large, but now I'm a little nervous if the Orbea jerseys fit even snugger. My thoughts are medium shorts / large top. I'm 5'9 158 with 30" waist and 42" chest.

If anyone else has sizing recommendations, that would be fantastic. I haven't found anywhere in the US that has the red, white, black combo but I don't want to pull the trigger and deal with international shipping if the kit won't fit.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Not sure the measurements though I am a big guy, 6-1 or so and about 200 lbs. All my other jerseys are large and they fit just fine -- the Orbea white & blue is a large and it is skin tight. Just bought an Etxeondo at Colorado Cyclist and had to go with an XL there too. You should be good with a medium top I would think. I used to just order size sexy...


----------



## Slave2Gravity

Thanks for the advice, Jim. I've ordered the red jersey kit from the UK, hopefully it will be here in a couple weeks and I can report on the sizing and material quality!


----------



## Slave2Gravity

Well I got my kit from Push Bicycles in the UK and am really impressed with the quality. I ordered medium bibs which fit absolutely perfect and the chamois is one of the best that I've worn. I regret not taking Big Jim's advice on going for the medium top, because the large is a little loose than I'd prefer. I'm 5'9 and lean but very broad back / chest from swimming (42in) compared to a 29/30 inch waist. In most jerseys I'm a large and I thought the Orbea kit would run smaller.

The material is very nice, soft and not itchy. I was very suprised with how well the jersey ventilates, too. I went out on an 80 degree, sunny day and felt a little cool just getting started. On the way to the top of the Santa Cruz mountains I was very grateful for the long-length zipper, which I had pulled all the way down. I was perfectly comfortable the entire climb, never felt overheated which is status quo for me. At the top of the climb, where it gets quite a bit cooler, and on the decent, I would not have minded having another layer.

With the exchange rate and shipping I paid about $150 for everything. I know the kit is MUCH cheaper if I could find what I was looking for stateside, but I had no luck in that quest. If you can find it, though, or can stomach the price I think it was well worth it!


----------



## ekemann

*GB site*

Seems there is a totally different line of clothing available off the USA website. If you go to orbea.com and select say, Great Britain as your location, you will be shown clothing such as can be seen here: http://www.orbea.com/ingles/moda.php

Rather plain but, some like it that way. Why isn't this available in the US? Do we always have to have "team" apparel? I say no!


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Very nice stuff on that site. I would especialy like one of those jackets and the plain jerseys in yellow -- gotta be visible on the road. I wonder about those. Maybe they just don't sell in the US? Also wonder why you can't get other brand names like Huffy, Western Flyer and Montgomery Wards...


----------

